# Jim nabors



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Jim Nabors, who starred as Gomer Pyle on The Andy Griffith Show and on his own sitcom before retiring the wide-eyed, countrified character at the height of his popularity, has died. He was 87. 

Nabors died at his home in Hawaii on Wednesday night.

had a nice voice


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

One of my favorite actors especially during the Gomer Pyle, USMC comedy series. 

And we all sat there in awe when we first heard him sing ... oh my ... what a fantastic voice.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Back in my days as an actor, I played Don Quixote in _Man of La Mancha_ and received my favorite review ever. The critic compared my acting to Olivier, but said as a singer I was "no Jim Nabors."

I may put that on my tombstone.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

As funny as Jim Nabors was on "The Andy Griffith Show," I actually prefer simply listening to his CDs. He had an amazingly prodigious voice -- so much so that I sometimes think he might have become a viable Mozart/Rossini type bass-baritone had he wanted to pursue opera.


----------

